# Fire Alarm test help



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

Taking a fire alarm test tommorow. Anyone have some tips or study guide material? Im taking the fire alarm and detection equipment exam.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

If you were in Canada, I could load you up with material. Since its a US test.....I can only wish you luck:thumbsup:


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

Rollie73 said:


> If you were in Canada, I could load you up with material. Since its a US test.....I can only wish you luck:thumbsup:


My sister lives up in Ottawa. She keeps trying to get me to move up there with her. Apparently Canada is really hurting for skilled trade workers?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cook0821 said:


> My sister lives up in Ottawa. She keeps trying to get me to move up there with her. Apparently Canada is really *hurting for skilled trade workers?*


 Yes, skilled trades workers willing to work for less...

Good luck on the exam..:thumbsup:


----------



## Nab (Jan 9, 2011)

I used ntc chuck notes when studying for my nicet. Not sure what test you are going for but if its similar make sure you know about resistance calculations and basic electrical theory waves etc. nfpa 72 can be a bear to read through and find actually info but i would review notification appliance locations and smoke detector placement based on ceiling types and beams.

Good luck!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cook0821 said:


> Taking a fire alarm test tommorow. Anyone have some tips or study guide material? Im taking the fire alarm and detection equipment exam.


Ok so, you are taking the test tomorrow and just decided to study.
I kinda hope you don't pass. If you did, that would shame that test all to hell.


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

jrannis said:


> Ok so, you are taking the test tomorrow and just decided to study.
> I kinda hope you don't pass. If you did, that would shame that test all to hell.


Of course not. I have been studying for awhile. I simply just like to be prepared. Any additional help would be appreciated. Do you have any help or do you just like trolling on people?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you taking a contractor exam or a certification exam to be able to work on equipment?
I pick up quite a bit of knowledge when doing my CE requirements.
Other than that General knowledge and False Alarm prevention, the test should cover battery calculations and means and methods of installations.
Are you feeling confident? Did you take any practice exams?


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

jrannis said:


> Are you taking a contractor exam or a certification exam to be able to work on equipment?
> I pick up quite a bit of knowledge when doing my CE requirements.
> Other than that General knowledge and False Alarm prevention, the test should cover battery calculations and means and methods of installations.
> Are you feeling confident? Did you take any practice exams?


It is on certification for fire alarm and detecting equipment. My studying involved some information from my 4th year electrical apprenticeship book. Information previous journeymen had remembered. But not exactly an official fire alarm class. Then some reading i did out of NFPA 72 on chapter 17 mostly. So i feel pretty confident. But just seeing if anyone that had taken it before had any additional information on the exam.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Go on Jade1.com and take the fire alarm CE courses tonight. It's free until you finish . You won't. Just be nice and use them for your CE when you need them.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. I passed but probably by the skin of my teeth. Most the questions i had some idea. Some were pretty common sense if you are a little familiar with fire alarms. Then the rest of the questions I had no idea but luckily most of those questions were true/false.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry im late. both imsa, nicet1 and 2 here.


----------

